# Why do I go hypo when my med is increased?



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I felt fine.. totally normal, but my test numbers said I was not fine, not normal. They aren't even in ranges. So my endoc increased my Westhroid by 15 mg. In about a week, I started showing the symptoms of being hypo....tired, puffy bags under my eyes, short tempered, etc.. Why?? I was totally fine til she increased my med.*


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If your labs were not "normal" I assume you mean low since your doctor ordered an increase. It takes time to " feel it ", especially if you were hypo


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Here they are:

FT3 - 2.0 - (2.0-4.4)
FT4 - .0.46 - (0.82-1.77)
TSH - 41.23 (yes, that is what it was yet I felt 100% normal)

Then she said I had hashimotos. (that high of a TSH could mean a brain tumor, but she said no to that) She did not do tests to come to the hashimotos conclusion and I know you need to do two tests, anti-TPO and TgAb.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I wouldn't mess with "feeling normal" no matter what tests say.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

creepingdeath said:


> I wouldn't mess with "feeling normal" no matter what tests say.


*What do you mean? Leave as is? I'm thinking I should have left it alone, but my DO recommended I see the endoc due to my TSH jumping sky high whenever my Westhroid dose was adjusted. it would jump way up, then slowly start coming back down... wonder why?*


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Yea...

If you have no symptoms ...

"If it ain't broken don't try and fix it...

I've been all over the place with ranges even when I feel best.

I just don't have all that trust in these ranges.

Most of my symptoms stopped when staying on one dose of Armour for many months.

I'm staying where I'm at until symptoms start and don't go away.

As long as you feel Ok ?

There your symptoms.............


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

I think you're right. I do have one more appointment with this endoc, along with tests to be done. I think that will be the last one and I'll just go back to my DO and to the dosage of Westhroid that had me feeling at the top of my game! This whole thing doesn't make sense to me. I get the part about TSH not being a good test to rely on, but these other ones you'd think would be more accurate, but in my case... they aren't.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

TSH is for screening a thyroid problem.

If you get the flu your TSH will rise.

I once had TSH around 140 and I felt fine.

I also had TSH within range and thought I was dying.....


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

My last TSH about 3 mos ago was 43 I think. A couple months before that it was 17. It goes up and down like a ping pong ball whenever I decrease my thyroid dosage. Will be interesting to see what it is when I have labs done the first of July. But I still would like to know why I go hypo when my dosage in increased? Or is it because the doctor is waiting too long to increase it again as talked about in some thyroid books. In any case.. I'm sick of feeling half dead. I want ME back. The me I was before I saw this endoc.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> FT3 - 2.0 - (2.0-4.4)
> FT4 - .0.46 - (0.82-1.77)
> TSH - 41.23 (yes, that is what it was yet I felt 100% normal)


TSH results lag by 6 weeks - the Free Hormones are a more accurate picture of thyroid hormones at time of lab draw.

You are incredibly hypo - you will likely feel some side effects of the Westhyroid when your levels begin to raise back up into normal ranges.

Good Luck!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know if this is helpful, but when my TSH was in the 70s and then again in the 40s, I felt completely normal and totally like me. Every time they raised my dose, I felt like death.

Because I had cancer, we focused on suppressing TSH and I was told to just hang in there during the transitions. It took MONTHS to get used to the new doses, but I did finally feel normal...even if, at the time, I wanted to stay put in the 40s.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Lovlkn said:


> TSH results lag by 6 weeks - the Free Hormones are a more accurate picture of thyroid hormones at time of lab draw.
> 
> You are incredibly hypo - you will likely feel some side effects of the Westhyroid when your levels begin to raise back up into normal ranges.
> 
> Good Luck!


 The numbers say I was hypo, but I felt 100% wonderful! No fatigue, very happy, no hypo symptoms at all. Now I feel awful and it's even affecting my head. I feel like I am losing my sanity. I experience that horrible depersonalization. Is this because the Westhroid is reprogramming my brain, so to speak? hate this!


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> I don't know if this is helpful, but when my TSH was in the 70s and then again in the 40s, I felt completely normal and totally like me. Every time they raised my dose, I felt like death.
> 
> Because I had cancer, we focused on suppressing TSH and I was told to just hang in there during the transitions. It took MONTHS to get used to the new doses, but I did finally feel normal...even if, at the time, I wanted to stay put in the 40s.


No doubt I need to be patient, but.... if our numbers showed we are so hypo, why didn't we FEEL hypo? Now since my dose got increased by just 15mg,I feel like hell.... Somebody please tell me it's normal to feel nuts when trying to get to the right dosage!

P.S. I take no other drugs. Just Westhroid and maybe a Bufferin on rare occasion.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

Anybody know much about adrenal fatigue? Could this be my problem?


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Just got my cortisol saliva test results back. I'm high in the morning, normal at noon, high at 6pm and normal at 10pm. Written report says the fluctuating numbers throughout the day suggests adrenal exhaustion and/or poor regulation of blood sugar levels. I am not diabetic and my blood sugar is always good except in the wee hours of the morning when I have tested it and it dipped to 60. We had a diabetic dog here for years, so have all the bs testing equipment, etc. Does anybody know anything about adrenal fatigue? Can you give me any advice?*


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you have a copy of the results? Could you type them out with the ranges? You may need something at each of yours highs to reduce those, but you could also have a seesaw pattern where an adaptogen might be more helpful. It will help to see how high you are and how "normal" the normal results are.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Lag time.....

It takes awhile for the hormone to build up in your system.

I'd say if you don't feel better after a month you probably need an increase to bring back your own personal self.

Depression is one of the worse symptoms of being hypo.....

It takes away that special part of you............

"Hang in there"

You'll get to where you need to be......


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I am seeing an endoc at this time per my DO's direction and of course she did not do the right tests. Before any tests were done, she told me I had hashimotos and then she still didn't do the hashi tests. These are the tests she ordered a few weeks ago and I take them again in a month. Thank heavens TSH is going way down.

TSH OP: 6.70 
T3 TOTAL: 80 (75-180 ng/dL)
FREE T4 0.66 (0.76 - 46 ng/dL)

Not feeling too bad as I am sleeping better, but do have low energy levels later in the day and especially if it's hot and humid out. I just do not function in our humidity and haven't for years.*

*P.S. What is an 'adaptogen'?*


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

creepingdeath said:


> Lag time.....
> 
> It takes awhile for the hormone to build up in your system.
> 
> ...


* Thank you ... I need to hear that from time to time. Gives me hope that maybe one day I'll feel NORMAL again.*


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I doubt you will ever feel like you did before thyroid problems appeared in your life.

I know I'll never be the same.

"Thyroid disease is very life changing"


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

creepingdeath said:


> I doubt you will ever feel like you did before thyroid problems appeared in your life.
> 
> I know I'll never be the same.
> 
> "Thyroid disease is very life changing"


*I think you're right. I used to be very active, busy all the time and seldom out of energy. I can't see that coming back.*


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I asked my DO if thyroid meds, specifically the natural stuff, Westhroid, etc.. affects the brain and he said that all thyroid meds affect our brain. I'm going through some icky mental junk right now. It's difficult going to the store. I feel like I'm losing my sanity. Today is not good. I feel so off, just yucky in my head. Has anyone else gone through this when put on Westhroid? I would feel so much better if someone else said that yes they have gone through this and it is TEMPORARY! I have read in books that when on dessicated thyroid, your brain in essence, rewires itself, so we go through low times, feeling crazy, paranoid, etc. I've gone through this before where I feel mentally awful and then the next day I feel normal. Thing is.... that when I am feeling mentally bad, I wonder if I will come out of it, or just get worse and lose my mind. I wish this would all just go away!*


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like anxiety to me.

Too much hormone too quick?

Did you reduce the dose when you changed brand?

Thyroid hormone is supposed to help with your brain , heart and everything else.

On synthetic I almost lost control a few times.

I still get some anxiety but that's just me.


----------

